# Boo!!! A newbie (well sort of)



## cheezychips (May 31, 2004)

Hello im Alex and im 13 from the UK, and let me just say this site is amazing, it has everything you would want to know and need to know about cats. One cat i would love to own is a dark red Turkish Angora. Their so Sleek and elegant, either that or a stocky ginger moggy 

i have never really read the books about cats and things because my parents look after our 2 (rosie 7 and dottie 8 ) but now ive got older i use my personal experiences on how to look after them,
like if you are stuck for something for your cat to play with just get the orange and yellow bit from inside a kinder egg and attach some cotton to it and your cat can have fun for hours lol
anyway im babbling on now so Thanks for sharing all your information with me


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! This is great site for info - and there's sooooo much of it. 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

What's a kinder egg?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Alex :wink: 

DesNBaby- What a cute little cat!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Alex


----------



## cheezychips (May 31, 2004)

www.kinder.com

a kind of sweet you can get in the uk and europe their a german company kinder means child


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for telling us about the kinder egg (I didn't think in German, not that would've made much sense tho) and in English sounded like a gentler egg :lol: 
Welcome to the Forums Alex! Just ask/read/contribute and you'll learn much more!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Kim! :wink: You can also get Kinder in Canada. I love them, taste so good & I love the little toys too  .


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum, Alex! (My name is Alex too)


----------

